# She was Hot. . . . .



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2010)

I was just rewatching Ferris Bueller for the 30th time and remembered how smoking hot Mia Sara was.







I was hoping she'd be a hot MILF, but not so much... 






Any other classic babes turned dogs?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Why are people on this forum so into Ferris Bueller. It's kind of creepy. 

I'll have to say Catherine Bach - the original Daisy Duke.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not to good at posting pics on this forum, i guess cause i'm a half a tard but check out Kelly Mcgillis from top gun.  nasty paper route.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm not to good at posting pics on this forum, i guess cause i'm a half a tard but check out Kelly Mcgillis from top gun.  nasty paper route.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Bro


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks Bro



No problem, and good call - she is hideous!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2010)

Jodie Foster






and now....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

Q: what do all these women have in common? 
A: they wouldn't date you before or after.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Q: what do all these women have in common?
> A: they wouldn't date you before or after.



That's even more reason to poke fun at their ugliness now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2010)

Like I care........

































....I only want you anyway


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing before:






Little Wing after:


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Little Wing before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how'd you know about that?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

how awful would it be if women went bald?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

i think jodie foster is pretty in the after. this first one isn't so bad but the middle two would make my wiener shrivel up.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> how'd you know about that?



I found it on this thing called "the Internet" where I find most of my reliable information.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i think jodie foster is pretty in the after. this first one isn't so bad but the middle two would make my wiener shrivel up.



Jodie Foster is still not too bad, but still not good enough to get a president shot.


----------



## MyK (Sep 23, 2010)

wow! that young pic of foster, she is smokin!!!  too bad she would rather strap a cock on than ride one... waste....


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I was just rewatching Ferris Bueller for the 30th time and remembered how smoking hot Mia Sara was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She could recover if she grew out her hair and went dark again plus put on some weight to fill out her face so she doesn't have bulging eyes...

Some women just don't do short hair well and many don't do lighter hair well it just doesn't match her face...


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm VERY forgiving/understanding with older woman that are comfortable with their bodies. Jodie is hot. Older hot and naughty(strapons etc.) ...bring it. :  )   :   )   :   )  I'd rather have a naughty momma than an insecure air brushed wannabe. But I'll jerk off to the 20 something younger ones... don't get me wrong.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i think jodie foster is pretty in the after.


I totally agree! I'd say she's aged very well even.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> how'd you know about that?


 
Ive seen LW after she got those teeth fixed . . def. hit it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 24, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan

before:






After:


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

there's no difference~!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2010)

i'd still do her


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i'd still do her


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2010)

Going from 22 to 50 is not becoming a dog, it is just getting old.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i'd still do her



.......and she's already passed out. Just the way you like 'em!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 24, 2010)

Kelly LeBrock (Weird Science)


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn that red ball of fire was hot.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2010)

oh my.....


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



LOL! Keith's what? A hundred and twenty-something now?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> .......and she's already passed out. Just the way you like 'em!


 sometimes it helps


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the picture of Jamie Lee Curtis sticking that creamy thick yogurt into her mouth. I don't care what anyone thinks - it's hot!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah Id still fuck Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## MyK (Sep 25, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah Id still fuck Jamie Lee Curtis.


 

Im sure she was worried.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> Im sure she was worried.



Very....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

.... but on the otherhand, Faith Hill. What a timeless beauty!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 26, 2010)

^Ah, this doesn't go here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> ^Ah, this doesn't go here


 What was I thinking!  You are right Satan....  Faith belongs in the milf thread (is there one?)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

I must say too, that if I ever got the chance to meet Linda Ronstadt, I would still drool. Only a few of us can compare to what we looked like in our 20's to our 50's. Linda was a class act. Check out this 1977 video. Live and no lip synch bullshit. Beauty, grace, and one powerful voice....






YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Sep 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> What was I thinking! You are right Satan.... Faith belongs in the milf thread (is there one?)


 
you should start a milf thread. be a leader for satans sake. if anyone can start a milf thread.... it's you.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 26, 2010)

Make one!

Back on track...

Victoria Jackson


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry, I am still stuck on Linda Ronstadt.... besides most of the milfs that come to mind are porn stars.....






YouTube Video


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 26, 2010)

I was even born in the 70's and I don't remember much about her.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Sep 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>


wasnt she born with a penis or some shit like that.... or at least thats what i heard... no joke.


----------



## cyan (Sep 27, 2010)

wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 27, 2010)

That's what they said about Lady Gaga too...


----------



## cyan (Sep 29, 2010)

wow


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 29, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> wasnt she born with a penis or some shit like that.... or at least thats what i heard... no joke.



Yeah, I think so. She wrote about it in one of her..his...Um, her books.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 29, 2010)

we need more "then and now" photos


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2010)

I vote for Clothed and Unclothed ....


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> how awful would it be if women went bald?



Inconsequential.  Natalie Portman pulled it off well in V for Vendetta.  And besides...with the coming of fake tans, fake breasts, fake nails, what's a little fake hair to add to the charade?

contributing:

Nikki Cox


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Inconsequential. Natalie Portman pulled it off well in V for Vendetta. And besides...with the coming of fake tans, fake breasts, fake nails, what's a little fake hair to add to the charade?
> 
> contributing:
> 
> Nikki Cox


 My load would still feel as good in her mouth, then or now.  Did I just say that?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Sep 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> My load would still feel as good in her mouth, then or now. Did I just say that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2010)

I had no idea she got that ugly.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 30, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I had no idea she got that ugly.



I used to watch her on Unhappily Ever After every week or however often it came on.







I don't know the whole story of what happened to her, it had to be a few bad rounds of plastic surgery.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 1, 2010)

Or a car accident


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> I used to watch her on Unhappily Ever After every week or however often it came on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I liked her in the Vegas sitcom


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Or a car accident


 find it...your the computer wizard hailthe great satan


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Q: what do all these women have in common?
> A: they wouldn't date you before or after.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2010)

There are a lot of women over 50 that are still hot. Mainly the ones that didn;t go fucking up their faces.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

KelJu said:


> There are a lot of women over 50 that are still hot. Mainly the ones that didn;t go fucking up their faces.


You are wise beyond your years....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 3, 2010)

KelJu said:


> There are a lot of women over 50 that are still hot. Mainly the ones that didn;t go fucking up their faces.


 
michelle pfieifer (sp?) is a goddess~~~!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


>



Nice!


----------



## anthonynelson (Oct 5, 2010)

Mia Sara is so beautifulll.............i want her!!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> wasnt she born with a penis or some shit like that.... or at least thats what i heard... no joke.



I asked the internet really quick, and it seems to be urban legend.


----------



## proxy10 (Nov 4, 2010)

just so so. That's all I'm feeling.


----------

